# Caught some fish ohio channels



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

The other day I was fishing in Sandusky bay. Within a 30 minute time period, I landed 2 fish ohio channel cats. One being 29.5 inches, and the other 27 inches. I caught them on some cheese bait from walmart that comes in a plastic bag. I put that on a 5/0 circle hook and was catching big ones all day. Try the stuff out, it works!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice job!

I just landed my first Fish Ohio flathead on Friday night.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

JRBASSER said:


> The other day I was fishing in Sandusky bay. Within a 30 minute time period, I landed 2 fish ohio channel cats. One being 29.5 inches, and the other 27 inches. I caught them on some cheese bait from walmart that comes in a plastic bag. I put that on a 5/0 circle hook and was catching big ones all day. Try the stuff out, it works!


You can catch channel fish ohio all day long at the bay. Good job though!&#128526;


----------

